# هل سجــد المسيح في حياته ؟ ولمن ؟ !



## أسامـة (7 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم جميعا

أولى موضوعاتي في صفحات المنتدى ارجو ان تعم الفائدة على الناس جميعا وأن يكون هناك حوارا بناءاً نفيد فيه ونستفيد ضمن آداب الحوار واحترام عقيدة الآخر حتى وإن اختلفنا فالاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية بإذن الله وابتدئها بسؤال بسيط جدا.

**--- **اخواني الأعزاء لاحظوا كلمة "ســـجــــد" فسؤالي عن السجود نفسه وليس فقط الصلاه** ---*​*
هل سجد المسيح في حياته ؟ 
** * فإن كانت الإجابة بالإيجاب "نعم" .. *
*1- فلمن سجد **؟*
*2- وما هو معنى السجود **؟*
*3- وما دليلك على كلتا الإجابتين من الكتاب المقدس ؟ *​*وإن كانت الإجابة بالنفي "لا" .. فلمـاذا ؟ ! وما دليلك ؟ !

*​


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

> *وإن كانت الإجابة بالنفي "لا" .. فلمـاذا ؟ ! *



*لا لم يسجد*
*لماذا ؟*
*لانه الله*
*بل سجدوا له فى مواضع هذا عددها و الشواهد لا تحصى*


> *وما دليلك ؟ !*



*لا توجد اى اية تقول انه سجد لاحد*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

*المسيح لم يسجد لاحد لانه الله الطاهر فى الجسد 
المسيح قبل السجود من الناس ومن التلاميذ لانه هو الله المستحق للسجود والعبادة
*


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

*يا حبيبي المسيح هو الله فكيف يسجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الشيطان لما حاول يجربه علي الجبل لانه كان شاكك ان هو الله
السيد المسيح قالوا للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد و الكلام ده حتلاقيه 
في انجيل متي الاصحاح ال 4*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2011)

[Q-BIBLE]*8*. ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
*9*. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي».
*10*.  حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ  مَكْتُوبٌ: لِ*لرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ*».[/Q-BIBLE]

الخلاصة: المسيح لم يقبل السجود لأي شخص مهما كان سلطانه، بل قبل السجود له بكون الله الظاهر بالجسد.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أبريل 2011)

السجود ملازم للصلاء

وهو الله المتجسد

فمن ناحية لاهوته يجب له السجود ، وقد قبل السجود فعلاً من كثيرين ، مثل المواود أعمى بعدما خلق له عيوناً

وفى نفس الوقت ، ومن ناحية ناسوته ، فقد كان يأكل ويشرب ، وكذلك كان يصلى ، وأثناء صلاته - ناسوتياً - كان يجثو أى يسجد

ونعود لنكرر ، أن المسيح هو الله المتجسد : هو كل ملء اللاهوت ، متحد بناسوت كامل ، مشابه لنا فى كل شيئ ، ما عدا الخطية وحدها


----------



## Michael (7 أبريل 2011)

*السيد المسيح قبل السجود من الناس. وكان سجود عبادة، وليس مجرد سجود احترام. وكان ذلك في مناسبة إيمان أو معجزة.


1  ففي منح البصر للمولود أعمي. لما دعاه للإيمان به كابن الله قال " أؤمن يا سيد " وسجد له (يو9: 38). وقيل منه المسيح هذا السجود في مناسبة إيمانه.

2  ولما مشي على الماء، وجعل تلميذه بطرس يمشي معه، حدث أن " الذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين: " بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله" (متى14: 33). وقبل ذلك منهم.

3  وقد سجد له القديس بطرس، بعد معجزة صيد السمك الكثير قائلاً له " اخرج يارب من سفينتي لأني رجل خاطئ" (لو5: 8). وقبل منه السيد المسيح هذا السجود وعبارة يارب. ودعاه أن يكون صياداً للناس.

4  وسجدت له نازفة الدم بعد شفائها (مر5: 33).

5  وسجد له يا يرس قائلاً " إن ابنتي الآن ماتت. ولكن تعال وضع يدك عليها فتحيا" (مر5: 18). إذن فهو سجود مصحوب بإيمان أن المسيح قادر على إقامة الميت بمجرد وضع يده... وقد أقام له السيد المسيح ابنته (مر5: 25، 26).

6  والسيد المسيح سجدت له المريمتان بعد القيامة (متى28: 9).

7  وسجد له الأحد عشر رسولاً لما رأوه بعد القيامة (متى28: 17) وقيامته من الموت كانت معجزة من أعظم المعجزات، وكان لها تأثيرها في الرسل وفي المريمتين هو السجود له.

8  يضاف إلى هذا أن المجوس سجدوا له طفولته (متى2: 11).

9  ونذكر مع هذا قول القديس بولس الرسول "... تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء وما على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض. ويعترف كل إنسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب" (في2: 10، 11).


إذن هو تقبل السجود من الناس، في مناسبات معجزات خارقة، وفي مناسبات إيمان به كابن لله، وسجدت له الملائكة وكل الكائنات في السماء وعلى الأرض. وسجد له رسله. وكل هذا يدل على لاهوته.

وكما قبل من الناس السجود، قبل منهم أيضاً الصلاة.

10   أن يقال له " يا رب يارب" (متى7: 22).

11  وحتى الصلاة الموجهة إلى الآب، قال أن تكون باسمه، فستجاب وهكذا قال لتلاميذه " الحق الحق أقول لكم إن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي. اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً" (يو16: 23، 24).

12  بل قال أيضاً " مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله، ليتمجد الآب بالابن، عن سألتم شيئاً باسمي فإني أفعله" (يو14: 13، 14). وعبارة " إنى أفعله " التي ذكرها هنا مرتين، تعني أنه يستجيب بنفسه. وليست مثل عبارة " مهما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم " هنا المسيح نفسه يعطي، لكي يتمجد الآب بالابن.

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...of-Christ-21-CH02-11-Accepting-Adoration.html
*


----------



## Twin (7 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *السلام عليكم جميعا*​
> 
> *أولى موضوعاتي في صفحات المنتدى ارجو ان تعم الفائدة على الناس جميعا وأن يكون هناك حوارا بناءاً نفيد فيه ونستفيد ضمن آداب الحوار واحترام عقيدة الآخر حتى وإن اختلفنا فالاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية بإذن الله وابتدئها بسؤال بسيط جدا.*​
> 
> ...


*ببساطة *
*ما وراء هذا السؤال ؟*​


----------



## أسامـة (8 أبريل 2011)

*في البداية كل الشكر للاخوة الكرام المشاركين في الموضوع *
*الاخ critic والاخ بوب والاخت نانسي والاخ ماي روك والاخ مايكل كان لهم إجابة واحدة بالنفسي "لا" ولماذا لأن المسيح هو الله المتجسد وبتالي لا يعقل أن يسجد الله لله.*
*أما الاخ الفاضل مكرم زكي شنودة كان له رأي آخر مختلف وقد أجاب بالإيجاب وذكر أن المسيح بطبيعته الناسوتية فقط قد سجد بالفعل وهذا لا ينفعي عنه طبيعته اللاهوتية ولكنه لم يعطي دليل على ما تفضل به كما انه لم يكمل إجابة سؤالي فلم يقل ما هو معنى السجود من الكتاب المقدس ولمن سجد السيد المسيح.*
*الاخ العزيز twin : المقصد من وراء السؤال ببساطة هو المزيد من المعرفة ثم مزيد من الاسئلة اللاحقة حتى نصل إلى المزيد أيضاً من المعرفة بإذن الله وشكرا لمرورك على أيه حال.*
*منتظر المزيد من الاجابات والردود وشكرا مقدما لكل من شارك وسيشارك في الموضوع.*
*والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2011)

*متابع .......*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*انت تقصد دا؟؟ علشان اعرف اجاوبك
**ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 أبريل 2011)

أجبناك جميعاً بإجابات متكاملة وليست متعارضة

فإن إخوتى يجيبون عما يمكن أن يكون دافعاً لسؤالك ، فالهدف المتوقع ممن يسأل هكذا هو نفى اللاهوت عن السيد المسيح ، فأعطوك الإجابة من جهة اللاهوت

وأنا قدمت لك إجابة من الجهتين معاً

ولكنك تبدو وكأن لا تناقش فيما نقوله ، بل فيما لم نقوله

+++على كل حال 

 أنت تريد الدليل على كلامى

فأى نقطة تريد الدليل عليها


----------



## أسامـة (8 أبريل 2011)

*الأخ شمس الحق ليس الأمر الذي نحن بصدده "هل سجد السيد المسيح" بهذه البساطة فلا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يقف الشخص على حرف واحد أو كلمات في آيه واحدة بل يتعد ذلك بكثير وعليه فإن ما يحتويه الإنجيل بعهديه القديم والجديد كفيل أن يثبت نفسه بنفسه سواء بالإيجاب أو النفي فأما الإيجاب والنفي فإن كانوا قد اختلفوا فيه فذلك من انفسنا أما الحق فإنه لا يتغير بتغير البشر أوتغير المكان والزمان.*
*الأخ مكرم شنودة انت تعلم ما تفضلت به وعليه فأنت تعلم تماما ما قد كان لزاما عليك أن تأتي به برهانا وتبياناً لما تفضلت به من الكتاب المقدس.*
*مازلت في انتظار المزيد من المشاركات والردود من الاخوة على سؤالي بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*طيب هسالك سؤال  علشان اريحك وعلى اساس اجابتك همشى معاك
ماهو مفهوم السجود فى الفكر الكتابى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 أبريل 2011)

*يا اخي الحبيب

يجب ان تعرف ان في انواع السجود

السجود يدل على تقديم الاحترام والإكرام والتحية المتواضعة (تكوين 37: 10 و 1 ملوك 1: 53 ومتى 9: 18). وهذا النوع من السجود لا يزيد عما يقدمه الناس لمن يكرمونهم من الأمراء أو الحكام, ولا يزيد عن الانحناء أمامهم. ويوجد سجود آخر يفهم من القرينة أنه تقديم التعبد لله (تكوين 24: 48 ويوحنا 4: 24). والسجود بمعنى التعبد لغير الله ضرب من ضروب العبادة الوثنية (دانيال 3: 4 - 18 وأعمال 10: 25).

1- سجود للعبادة وهذا لا يقدم غير الي الله وحدة

2- وسجود الاحترام والتقدير  
سجد إبراهيم لبني حث (تكوين 23: 7) علامة شكره لهم وسجد يعقوب لأخيه عيسو (تكوين 32: 3) لينزع عنه روح الغضب والإنتقام.

 أنواع سجود أخرى:

3- وهناك سجود أمام الهياكل و المذابح والأماكن المقدسة.

يقول داود النبى: "أمام الملائكة ارتل لك، واسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس" (مز 137). ويقول أيضاً: "أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك أدخل إلى بيتك، واسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك" (مز 5: 7).

ونحن حينما نسجد أمام الهيكل أو المذبح، أترانا نعبد الهيكل أو المذبح؟! حاشا. وإنما هو احترام للمواضع المقدسة. كما قال رئيس جند الرب ليشوع: "اخلع نعلك من رجليك، لأن المكان الذي أنت واقف عليه هو مقدس" (يش 5: 15).

4- هناك سجود آخر للتوبة أو للاعتذار:

مثل المطانيات، يسجد بها شخص لآخر اعتذراً، أو يعبر بها عن توبته لله وهذا خارج نطاق الكهنوت.

5-الأسقف أو البطريرك الذي يسجد له الناس، هو أيضاً يسجد لهم.

وذلك قبل بداية القداس قائلا للشعب: أخطأت سامحونى".

إذن ينبغي أن نفهم السجود، بالروح لا بالحرف، لأن الحرف يقتل. 


*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 أبريل 2011)

جاوبوا الاخوة ، فماذا تريد يا اخ اسامة ؟


----------



## أسامـة (8 أبريل 2011)

*


			
				[FONT=&quot قال:
			
		


			اوريجانوس المصري;2728936]يا اخي الحبيب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




			
				[FONT=&quot قال:
			
		


			[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


			
				[FONT=&quot قال:
			
		

> *[FONT=&quot]يجب ان تعرف ان في انواع السجود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السجود يدل على تقديم الاحترام والإكرام والتحية المتواضعة (تكوين 37: 10 و 1 ملوك 1: 53 ومتى 9: 18). وهذا النوع من السجود لا يزيد عما يقدمه الناس لمن يكرمونهم من الأمراء أو الحكام, ولا يزيد عن الانحناء أمامهم. ويوجد سجود آخر يفهم من القرينة أنه تقديم التعبد لله (تكوين 24: 48 ويوحنا 4: 24). والسجود بمعنى التعبد لغير الله ضرب من ضروب العبادة الوثنية (دانيال 3: 4 - 18 وأعمال 10: 25).[/FONT]*​ *1- [FONT=&quot]سجود للعبادة وهذا لا يقدم غير الي الله وحدة[/FONT]*​ *2- [FONT=&quot]وسجود الاحترام والتقدير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سجد إبراهيم لبني حث (تكوين 23: 7) علامة شكره لهم وسجد يعقوب لأخيه عيسو (تكوين 32: 3) لينزع عنه روح الغضب والإنتقام.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنواع سجود أخرى:[/FONT]*​ *3- [FONT=&quot]وهناك سجود أمام الهياكل و المذابح والأماكن المقدسة.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول داود النبى: "أمام الملائكة ارتل لك، واسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس" (مز 137). ويقول أيضاً: "أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك أدخل إلى بيتك، واسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك" (مز 5: 7).[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونحن حينما نسجد أمام الهيكل أو المذبح، أترانا نعبد الهيكل أو المذبح؟! حاشا. وإنما هو احترام للمواضع المقدسة. كما قال رئيس جند الرب ليشوع: "اخلع نعلك من رجليك، لأن المكان الذي أنت واقف عليه هو مقدس" (يش 5: 15).[/FONT]*​ *4- [FONT=&quot]هناك سجود آخر للتوبة أو للاعتذار:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل المطانيات، يسجد بها شخص لآخر اعتذراً، أو يعبر بها عن توبته لله وهذا خارج نطاق الكهنوت.[/FONT]*​ *5-[FONT=&quot]الأسقف أو البطريرك الذي يسجد له الناس، هو أيضاً يسجد لهم.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وذلك قبل بداية القداس قائلا للشعب: أخطأت سامحونى".[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن ينبغي أن نفهم السجود، بالروح لا بالحرف، لأن الحرف يقتل.[/FONT]*​ ​


​ *[FONT=&quot]الفاضل الأخ اوريجانوس المصري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لك مني كل التحية والتقدير والشكر ايضا على ما تفضلت به وانت اصبت فيما تفضلت به ولكن الأمر اكثر تعقيدا مما تفضلت به من وجهه نظري وسوف اقوم بالرد بإذن الله بعد المزيد من مشاركات الأخوة الكرام في هذا الأمر.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكرا لردك ولكنك لم تجب عن سؤالي بالكامل فقد أوضحت ما هو السجود طبقا للكتاب المقدس إلى حد كبير ولكنك اخي العزيز لم تجيب عن "هل سجد المسيح" ، "ولمن" بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشكراً[/FONT]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2011)

*وبعدين ........................؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## bob (8 أبريل 2011)

*ممكن تجيب من الاخر و كفايا لف و دوران 
يا تقول انت عايز ايه يا متسالش من الاول*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 أبريل 2011)

ليس لنا فى اللف والدوران

فقل ما تريد بوضوح

وحدد لمن تنتمى لنجيبك بما ينفعك

أما هذا الغموض وهذه الهلامية ، فلا تناسبنا نحن أبناء النور ، بل تناسب أبناء الظلام والإظلام بكافة مسمياتهم
فشهود الشيطان والإظلام سواء


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 أبريل 2011)

انا مش عارف كل ما حد يسالك عايز اية تقولة هقول بس بعد المزيد من رد الاخوة
هو حضرتك متوقع مثلا ان كل اعضاء المنتدى المسيحين هيدخلو يردو عليك؟
ياريت حضرتك ردك وتعليقك علشان تتيح المزيد من المناقشة فى الموضوع​


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2011)

*وبعدين .... وضح ما تريد بشكل سؤال صريح لتجد الأجابة المباشرة .... *
*فالرجاء التوضيح ... فالقسم له قوانينه ولابد عليكا أحترامها *
*هذا قسم للسؤال والجواب ... فأن السؤال .؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههه الاخ اسامة شكله بيمتحنا ولا ايه ؟وياترى عرفنا نجاوب ولا لا ؟
ياجماعة هاتوا كل الاعضاء تجاوب علشان يعرف اننا مذاكرين كويس 
ممكن توضح يا اخ اسامة انت عايز ايه بالظبط ؟يعنى هات السؤال مباشر من غير اللف ده كله 
*


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2011)

يُغلق بسبب المجادلة العقيمة و اللف و الدوران في طرح مشاركات السائل


----------

